# Quantum Octane Baitcast Combo



## canadian omc (May 18, 2015)

I was wondering if anyone could offer some insight on the Quantum Octane Baitcast Combo. 
Recently came across this set up at Cabelas for $110.00(Cdn), and was wondering if it's worth it. 
Rod is 6'-6" medium , reel is 7.0:1


----------



## Insanity (May 18, 2015)

I'm guessing that's one of there low end reels by the name. I don't reconize it.
Now take this with a grain of salt. Based solely on how there products worked or should I say didn't work when they first came on the market place some years ago. I'd stay clear of them unless told other wise by someone that has put one threw the ringer already. 
I still have bad taste in my mouth. For the many people that got to the water with there new reel that didn't work five min if that long. Seen it with my own eyes. So I don't own anything Quantum never will.
Now with that said I here say there higher end reels are very well made. If your where looking at a Smoke or Acurist I'd say go for it. 
Now to be far some other reel manufactures also need to be scrutinized closely for the same practice these days. Low end junk! 
Id say check user reviews. But most are based solely on one fishing trip or casting into the back yard. 
Ive been out of the loop to long to Recommend anything cheaper then 100 other then maybe a Abu black max. Note I'm not pushing there brand I just happen to own one.
Edited to say sorry but I had to get that off my chest. Lol
Maybe someone else has one and likes it.


----------



## canadian omc (May 19, 2015)

Thanks Insanity, I kinda figured it's not worth carrying out of the store anyways as I'm not a fan of store promo combos in the first place. Ive never been familiar with Quantum products, I own a Blackmax reel and don't mind it for the cost, it was $60.00(reel only) and has held up to date with the punishment bestowed on it from myself and my nephew :LOL2: . Mostly I use Shimano or Abu reels.


----------



## Insanity (May 19, 2015)

I happened think. I've got a cheaper pflueger I bought used for the rod about four years ago after trying the reel I was empress with it. So I used it. It soon became my favorite. I wore out the worm gear pin it I used it so much. And im still using it. The sucker has really impressed me. Might be worth looking at there line up. I will be for my next reel. 
I don't no the name of it as its not printed on the reel and they have sense changed it so I don't no which it was. But i seen them at Walmart for 69 bucks. So it's low end. 

Also I noticed the bass pro extreme is on clearance for 69 I think it was. Thinking I heard good things about them.


----------

